# For Rockford Fosgate Symmetry owners needing an RDAT Cable



## fatman406 (Jul 19, 2009)

RJ12 Symmetry RDAT Cable

The cable in the link above will work perfectly for the symmetry EPX2 and i assume it will work for the other symmetry's as well. And if you'd rather get it at a local supply or another retailer, its just your basic RJ12 straight cable. DO NOT get the reversed cable or you will risk frying the RDAT or the Symmetry itself.

ill post pics for proof if need be


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow thanks so much!!

When i removed mine back in 97 (lol) I cut the cable so have been needing one since then.

Been having thoughts about putting back in my current car but just not sure but finding this cable makes me think more.


----------



## h-townterror (Dec 1, 2012)

I just ordered the cable.. I hope it works!


----------

